# Economic Pick-up Lines



## jono1887 (15 June 2009)

For all you economists out there...

- You make my demand curve go inelastic

- Your price definitely equals my marginal benefit

- How do you get multiple girls at one time? Tell them about network externalities..

- If I were the inelastic side of the market, I'd want you to be the excess burden of tax, 
so you could fall heavily upon me.

- Babe, I'm like a natural monopoly. I'm big enough to supply the entire market.

- You and I should be in the same industry; so that we could merge horizontally.

- You and I are in a prisoner's dilemma, are best shot is cooperative equilibrium so we 
can increase our mutual payoff.

- I can assure you: There's no adverse to this selection.

- Your demand for me should be inelastic; there are no substitutes.

- Want to go prove the law of diminishing utility is incorrect?

- It's like a positive externality: We've experienced the social benefit, how about we go 
reap the private (benefit).


----------



## explod (15 June 2009)

Yeh....     record US unemployment figure...      we musta hit the bottom...   up goes the dow...      Yeeee   Haaaa Haaa Haa Ha H A

We all try to find a good idea in our lives but get lost promoting the darned thingo.

Wake me when the bell rings


----------



## skc (15 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> For all you economists out there...
> 
> - You make my demand curve go inelastic
> 
> ...




When would you like to receive your stimulus package?


----------

